# Favourite Photographs



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I have to say that I'm generally not a fan of photography, probably because almost all amateur photographers think they're Annie Leibovitz, and there has to be as much dull photography on the internet as there is porn. Nevertheless, while I'm not a fan of endless black-and-whites of people looking like they're contemplating existentialism without knowing the meaning of the word, I _do_ love nature photography because of it's transportation ability, and I felt like starting this thread particularly after seeing this beauty today:










This is part of the Vatnajökull Ice Cap in Iceland (link to photographer's original). It looks like such an amazing place to travel to, although I gather that it's also quite dangerous (the photographer says someone died on an expedition recently).

Anyway, feel free to share your own favourite photography. Although I'm very much nature and space biased, you needn't restrict yourselves - anything you like! It also doesn't have to be beautiful; there are some very poignant political images from history that may strike a chord with you.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I've been there and I didn't die!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I may have taken this picture, or my mom. This was on an island off southern Finland. The summer sunsets are amazing, they last so long.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I happen to like the "classical" b/w stuff (not exclusively, though).

A few by the master, Cartier-Bresson:




























Only super smart people will get why I include the last two.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This pic reminds me of a great, old friend of mine (ours).


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my favorite picture ever taken by my wife. In fact, it got published by Birds and Blooms magazine.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www-pao.ksc.nasa.gov/kscpao/images/large/2010-1674.jpg


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In my art blog, my favourite photographers are a recurring topic (link).

Less famous, but worth checking out, my favourite shots of fellow Flickrites in the same blog (link).

And if you have not seen it yet, galleries of my own photography are on our Galerie LuS site (link).


----------

